# Batterybound's Tarantulas



## batterybound (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I'm starting one of these, because I got some great shots yesterday 

Start of the tunnel:






End of the tunnel (Aphonopelma seemanni):







My little 2" Grammastola pulchripes:






Grammastola pulchripes again. Thanks Big_nito!







Psalmopoeus cambridgei, 3/4" sling:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Feb 9, 2013)

Update on the P. cambridgei-- 1.5" and in a new enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2013)

Aww, the cambridgei is cute! I just got three cambridgei slings today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the shot of the End if the Tunnel.

And cambridgei is an awesome T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aSpiderificGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

That end of the tunnel shot is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Mar 19, 2013)

Update on G. pulchripes, molted at last! I had some fun with her and a bunch of bananas, for a photo shoot (most docile T EVER! ):
















Before and after shots for side by side comparison: http://imgur.com/a/5fT8J

And here's the cambridgei, s/he webbed up that deli cup too much and it became too difficult to open the lid without the whole "burrow" coming out lol! So after her lastest molt I moved her into one of Jaime's enclosures and after only 4 days this is what it looks like:
















Still no pics of my H.mac sling-- he's not one for the bright light lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice T's and good pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Mar 30, 2013)

Fresh substrate for burrow-girl. I'll post more when she rebuilds:




















She's a bit dirty lol. She wouldn't come out of her burrow, I had to dig her out, and she has a bit of peat stuck to her carapace.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 30, 2013)

Great pics. The second photo of the A. seemani looks like she has peeled the silicone from the corner of the aquarium. Love the banana photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually the peeled silicone was from the gerbils that used to live in that aquarium  The bananas was fun, especially since her stripes match so well! Always remember to get organic food if you're playing with your T and to wash with soap and water any and all props!


----------



## batterybound (Apr 3, 2013)

Couldn't help but snap a few shots today on feeding day:


P. cambridgei:

















A. seemanni:












G. pulchripes:


----------



## batterybound (May 8, 2013)

Got some new slings. Photo time!

This is my shelf, home to 11 spiders (and one tarantula puppet):







One of my two little P. cambridgei slings:







One of my 3 new GBB slings, enjoying its first meal after arriving yesterday:







This one molted last night, right after spinning a big web in its new enclosure! Awesome 







My P. cambridgei juvenile, stretching out her fresh exoskeleton and settling in to her new home:







Update on A. seemanni, happily burrowing away:







A. seemanni butt!







G. pulchripes, hanging out on the fake plant I added, munching on a cricket:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Jul 23, 2013)

G. pulchripes freshly molted







GBB







P. cambridgei







P. fasciata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trogdora (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice pics Lisa! And I love that you were so careful with the bananas, I was about to ask if you'd washed them.  -Jen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Aug 8, 2013)

P. cambridgei






[HR][/HR]GBB


[HR][/HR]Another GBB


[HR][/HR]E. uatuman


[HR][/HR]C. elegans


[HR][/HR]Hapalopus sp. Columbia large


[HR][/HR]A. sp. "Peru Purple"


[HR][/HR]G. pulchripes

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Aug 8, 2013)

Your collection is coming along nicely Lisa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Aug 8, 2013)

advan said:


> Your collection is coming along nicely Lisa!


Thanks, Chad! My pictures look a lot better since I put paper towel on the flash - Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 8, 2013)

I like you're collection of T's and nice pics of them :-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice collection! How do you like keeping the E. uataman? I like the looks of the little guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> Nice collection! How do you like keeping the E. uataman? I like the looks of the little guy


I love them so far! I swear they are 10 times faster than my psalmos. One second there's a cricket, the next the uatuman is down in their burrow munching away. The slings spend half their times at the bottom of their burrow and the other half right near the top of the vial. Cool species so far.


----------



## batterybound (Sep 18, 2013)

First time I've seen one of my spider's actually drinking instead of dropping dirt balls into their water:



Here she is after I moved her into a bigger enclosure. Hard to believe this is the same little sling I bought less than a year ago!



And the ever lovely P. fasciata.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

